# zfsboot script on Sparc64?



## Simba7 (Sep 1, 2018)

I noticed that the only way to get an automatic install of FreeBSD on Sparc64 is via UFS, yet i386/amd64 have a ZFS option. Is there a way to port this over to the sparc64 platform?

Currently, you have to enter a ton of commands to get ZFS on Sparc64. This would make life a little easier.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2018)

Note that SPARC64 is a Tier 2 architecture. As such it doesn't get the same attention as the Tier 1 architectures (AMD64, i386).


----------



## aht0 (Sep 13, 2018)

Simba7 said:


> I noticed that the only way to get an automatic install of FreeBSD on Sparc64 is via UFS, yet i386/amd64 have a ZFS option. Is there a way to port this over to the sparc64 platform?
> 
> Currently, you have to enter a ton of commands to get ZFS on Sparc64. This would make life a little easier.


IF you know the necessary commands and their sequence, wouldn't you consider helping out by sending your data upstream? 
Sparc64 isn't the most common platform these days and your input would help getting it's support better..


----------



## kpa (Sep 13, 2018)

The information is there but there is no install media that would more or less automatically give you a bootable ZFS based system.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/VTOC8ZFSBoot/9.x-RELEASE

The procedure is roughly the same that you would use on i386/amd64 when you're forced to use MBR partitioning because your system chokes on GPT partitioning. This method is also unsupported by the official install images for i386/amd64 because it's considered a hack and not worth the effort to include it in the installer.


----------

